# 585 minimum seatpost insertion



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

I did a search but did not turn up an answer to this question. What is the minimum seatpost insertion that a Look 585 is designed to handle? 

I'm in the process of building up a 2006 medium frameset and hope come in under 15 lb, will be using a Thomson Masterpiece Elite with setback and 20 cm of post exposed (I know there are lighter posts available but plan to stay with the Thomson).

btw, my last Look frame was a Reynolds 853, pearl white, "Bernard Hinault" frameset, sold it years ago, wish I still had it.:17:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

There are two guidelines I typically use when it comes to minimum seatpost insertion. The first is that the bottom of the seatpost must _at least_ reach past the bottom of the top tube/seat tube lug. On a medium 585, this would be about 70mm. The other guideline I would use is to measure the stock minimum insertion for your seatpost and keep that same amount regardless of how much you end up cutting off. For example, if the minimum insertion line on a stock thomson post is 75mm from the end of the post, I would account for that same amount of insertion after trimming it down. 

I'd also recommend going with the longer of these two measurements. A few millimeters of aluminum don't weigh enough to risk breaking the frame. 

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks Chas, straightforward answer, well understood, and thanks for your involvement on this forum!


----------

